#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 常無緣無故登出

## TYPHOON

為什麼我瀏覽狼版
常要發表文章或回覆文章時就登出?
我已經換了好幾個密碼了
我沒有透漏給其他人帳密
在其他地方註冊也沒有用過同樣的帳密
是被盜了嗎?

----------


## 狼王白牙

有不少會員都曾經反映常無故被登出... 其實 連我自己也一樣   :wuffer_bawl:  
我最常被登出的瀏覽器是 Opera , 換了 IE 7 就改善不少了

常被登出的原因很多，最常見原因的是網路服務業者
給各位偷用會變換 ip 的 proxy
檢查看看自己的 ip 是不是會不定時改變，會的話要求 ISP 不要這樣做

再不然.. 換個瀏覽器看看會不會改善
這問題不是樂園主機問題, 是使用者的網路環境問題

----------


## 巴特

我也有問題..話說瀏覽很久突然登出就算..
為什麼..我只看將近20分鐘
就連續強迫登出數次...這要解決阿~冏

----------


## 狄風

> 常被登出的原因很多，最常見原因的是網路服務業者 
> 給各位偷用會變換 ip 的 proxy 
> 檢查看看自己的 ip 是不是會不定時改變，會的話要求 ISP 不要這樣做


我看不太懂這句的意思
可不可以請白牙大解釋得清楚些

本龍最近也是沒多久就突然自動登出(氣~)
可是又看不太懂白牙大上面說的解決方法...
所以
能不能請白牙大再解釋一下

----------


## 龍龍

嗯~! 龍x2 也是!!
怕怕的! 

 請問!~ 也一樣 ip是什麼呢?

----------


## 巴特

現在不知道是我家電腦怎麼 
還是主機出問題
我上狼版強迫登出的越來越嚴重了
也時常顯示不能顯示網頁..
這樣瀏覽很累阿ˊ口ˋ

以上..請狼王幫忙

----------


## 狄風

我家的也會這樣
很突然的...就自己登出了
一天瀏覽就要登入好幾次
打帳密打到有點快抓狂...

而且瀏覽的時候
狀況和巴特大的很像
網頁有時候也會出不來


補充:
自動登出次數真的太頻繁了
每看一篇文
或是按另一個鏈結
就會自動跳出去
甚至整個板不見(顯示不出來)
這...真的嚴重到瀏覽都滿困難的了

----------


## Owla

其實我也有相同的情況@@"
而且我確認過不是浮動IP的問題
因為其他的登入網頁並沒有自動登出
可能系統出了問題?

----------


## 龍龍

明明被強制登出 為什麼 [目前上線會員]還有我?
請問  這樣是 被盜了嗎?
為什麼要一直強制登出?
換個首頁就跳出!
而且好像是最近開始的!

----------


## 真嗣

狼王大大我也是～而且我連發文回覆都沒辦法ＴＴ

拜託能告訴我好嗎？謝謝唷～

----------


## 狼王白牙

我已經變更了論壇部份 cookie 設定值 
請有自動被登出的版友做以下實驗並且回報結果
如果在第一個步驟即改善就不需要往下做：

1. 刪除瀏覽器暫存檔及 cookie , 重新開機, 並且勾選自動登入
2. 不使用代理伺服器
3. 更換瀏覽器  推薦選擇的瀏覽器有: IE6 , IE7 , Firefox , Opera

----------


## 巴特

我嘗試了..三種都試了
它還是有些不穩定ˊ口ˋ
不過比一開始好了(謝狼王)

不過現在有新問題..
我剛要發言  打好後按送出
结果它叫我在登入一次...
我按了回到上一頁  在重新按送出
它這次居然真的讓我送出！！
以上..是發生了什麼事嗎
(有請狼王二度解決  謝謝)

----------


## 狼嚎

我的也會一直自動登出Q口Q

把Cookie全部清除後還是一樣

不知道是哪邊出問題"(我是使用火狐)

----------


## 狄風

每天
我都會來狼板逛一下
除了早上不會用電腦外
其他時段都會上來

我最近發現
下午約3~6點的時段
強制登出的情況最為嚴重
而約7點過後
次數就漸漸減少
甚至不會發生

說真的
我能弄的都照狼王說的改了
可是
還是一樣會自動登出......(無言)

----------


## 狼王白牙

有部份的獸回報說，他使用了瀏覽器開啟多重視窗，在瀏覽過程中關閉了一些視窗
結果系統就自動登出了。

我想這個是使用環境的問題，不見得每一位版友開啟多瀏覽器就會被登出

但如果您有這樣的情況的話，那麼建議您不要開啟多瀏覽器的視窗，
並且務必勾選自動登入選項，這樣情況或許可以改善

----------


## 極冰青狼

和以上大大的說法通通不一樣，
我的是有開也登出，沒有開別的資料也登出
，意思就是我有開別的程式網頁或視窗時..
會登出，可是我沒開任何程式只開這個
〝狼之樂園〞的網頁，過沒幾分鐘就會登出..

----------


## Totem‧T

昨天小生還在想要不要來投訴一下...
沒想到已經有版了
小生要抱怨一下
昨天呢...(08/19)
早上和中午都還好好的
下午開始
就莫名奇妙登出
但是因為頻率還算低
就不怎麼在意
但到了深夜
很生氣阿~(翻桌
為了看一篇文章
→因為有縮小字 所以小生會按引言來看內容到底是什麼(沒犯版規吧??
可是阿...
一按下去
就顯示找不到伺服器
但是因為小生家電腦本來就不是很好
想說大概是電腦問題吧...
可是
小生試了
按重新整理→登出
按回上一頁→再按一次引言→登出
                                                →或找不到伺服器
按登入→狼版首頁→文章→引言→又回到原點(找不到伺服器)
但是呢...小生不死心
就一直按照他上面登入再登入
但是到後來 試了五次一定有 試了也快有十次或更多
實在受不了
就只好關電腦了

後來半夜兩三點吧
小生重開電腦
很奇怪
就是只有那一篇看不到(是闇月弒羽～雷的文章
只好放棄了
大概是電腦有問題吧...
小生對電腦知識很薄弱
狼王說的小生根本聽不懂阿...
後來
因為委託需求(實在是拖稿拖很久的委託...
小生發了訊息
可是第一篇就發不出去
小生試著加長才發出去
是因為字數太少嗎??
然後第二三封小生想說大概是發送太頻繁吧
就等了一會兒
果然沒問題
可是
小生看不懂英文阿...
可否請狼王在寄訊息失誤時
不只用英文 也附註個中文
繁體或簡體都可
因為小生真的...
認識簡體字會比英文容易一點...
不要加太多國語言喔~(謎：狼王才沒那麼無聊勒...

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前已經確認有些獸這樣做之後已經有改善，重點只有兩個圖解如下：

*1. 在登入的時候勾選自動登入*



*2. 不要開啟多視窗瀏覽，只開1個就好*



*3. 如果這樣做還是不行，請約定時間讓我遠端遙控你的電腦查看*




> 小生看不懂英文阿...
> 可否請狼王在寄訊息失誤時
> 不只用英文 也附註個中文
> 繁體或簡體都可
> 因為小生真的...
> 認識簡體字會比英文容易一點...
> 不要加太多國語言喔~(謎：狼王才沒那麼無聊勒...


*論壇的系統錯誤訊息通常是英文的，這不是我的設定，
所以我可能沒辦法 "中文化" 它

因為是論壇直接顯示主機軟體所提供的的訊息*

----------


## 大貓貓

我也有的說~
剛剛改成自動登入之後...
成功了~(燦笑)
能在家裡半夜發文了~XD
(迷:不知道能維持多久=   =)
(ME:=   =|||)

----------


## 極冰青狼

> 目前已經確認有些獸這樣做之後已經有改善，重點只有兩個圖解如下：
> 
> *1. 在登入的時候勾選自動登入*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. 不要開啟多視窗瀏覽，只開1個就好*
> 
> 
> ...


感謝狼王大，太感謝了，終於不會登出了  :onion_08:  感動~~

----------

